# Club divot explanation



## nsdogg (Jan 15, 2011)

I was on the range today and was putting more of a draw/hook on my shots than ever. I usually hit a very bad slice until today after I started using the towel drill. I took a picture of how my divots look after I hit a shot. The ball is placed where I would line up my shot along with the club and club face. The divot seems odd, can anyone explain what is going on with the divot?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The divot is fairly straight, not in to out as would be seen with a typical draw. However, it looks like the toe may be digging in well before the rest of the blade, which would suggest you've hooded the face a fair bit... just a thought.

Please note, no animals or children were injured whilst providing this suggestion.


----------



## Spaztic (Jul 31, 2013)

I occasionally make divots like this when I'm practicing without golf balls. I never knew what caused that.


----------

